# New To Growing



## el doofer (Dec 7, 2006)

i´m thinking of starting to grow some weed. what is the best weed to grow ? i´m living on the costa del sol - loads of sunshine and a great big greenhouse.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 18, 2006)

This post needs to be moved to a growing forum


----------



## mogie (Dec 18, 2006)

Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos


----------

